# Question for you Z31 engine guys



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Would an 87 non turbo still have a W-series engine or not.........?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

From what I've read it should be any VG30E(T) in the 87 models.

Proof

http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~radare/wserieschanges.html


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> From what I've read it should be any VG30E(T) in the 87 models.
> 
> Proof
> 
> http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~radare/wserieschanges.html


After April of 87.....


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

so....after 4/87 would have a W series? so like my 5/87 has one?



> to provide a decrease in noise levels and an increase in power output.


 anyone know what the power difference is?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> anyone know what the power difference is?


For you none.


They are a W series engine.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i mean whats the difference between a W series and a non W series non turbo?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> i mean whats the difference between a W series and a non W series non turbo?


Did you not read the link?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i meant the power differences, i read the whole link, it says theres power differences, but it doesn't give any numbers


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> i meant the power differences, i read the whole link, it says theres power differences, but it doesn't give any numbers


LIKE I SAID THERE ARE NO POWER DIFFERENCES WHEN IT COMES TO THE NA ENGINES!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> LIKE I SAID THERE ARE NO POWER DIFFERENCES WHEN IT COMES TO THE NA ENGINES!


Yep, 160 Hp is still 160 Hp.... The only power differences are between the turbo and nonturbo engines, and of course between the early turbo engines and the 88-89 turbo engines...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

oh sorry no need to yell....geez


----------

